# How to install mist king in exoterra tanks



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

ok so this thread i guess will explain how to do it once i get it. i ordered it today so it should come in the next week. i tried looking up if anyone else has done this without any luck. anyone know of a way this can be done? i was going to get glass sheets cut out to go on top of the screen top to keep in humidity and i was guessing i would just install the nozzle on there and just cut a small hole in the screen top to get the nozzle through. any help/ideas would be great!


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I would have a piece of glass cut for the top with a hole drilled, and silicone that in


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

I dont see the need for removing the screen and replacing it with glass. Could i just put the glass on top of the screen and havd the same effect?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well you will have to cut a hole in the screen any way


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

The exoterra screens tend to rust, especially in dart frog setups. However, replacing the screen for glass and having a hole drilled might be expensive (the expensive part is having the 3/5" hole drilled. You might want to replace one with a glass pane and the other with a noseeum mesh and set a smaller glass pane on top to manage ventilation and allow the hole for the mister.


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

Replacing it with a plexiglass piece of that size will cost like under $20. The holes can be easily drilled with any power drill.

Doesn't the Exo Terra tanks have the air/water tube slots on the top just like the Zoo Med tanks? The Mist King tubing fits in their perfectly. Why replace the top at all?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

AeroWRX said:


> Replacing it with a plexiglass piece of that size will cost like under $20. The holes can be easily drilled with any power drill.
> 
> Doesn't the Exo Terra tanks have the air/water tube slots on the top just like the Zoo Med tanks? The Mist King tubing fits in their perfectly. Why replace the top at all?


because the screen provides to much ventilation and lowers humidity


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

AeroWRX said:


> Replacing it with a plexiglass piece of that size will cost like under $20. The holes can be easily drilled with any power drill.
> 
> Doesn't the Exo Terra tanks have the air/water tube slots on the top just like the Zoo Med tanks? The Mist King tubing fits in their perfectly. Why replace the top at all?


Yes it does but how could i mount it then?


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> because the screen provides to much ventilation and lowers humidity


if i were to just run it through the back of the exo terra i would also get some pexi cut out to place on top of the screen to keep himidity up. my local reptile store has all their tanks set up like this. they leave the screen top on and just have a piece of plexiglass cut to size for the top. this way you can adjust humidity as needed. i have the largest exo terra tank and plan on keeping a mourning gecko or long tailed grass lizard with my auratis. i would like to be able to keep the humidity alittle lower at the top of the tank so they will be more confortable there. i am pretty sure i can accompish this with a partial covering of the screen with plexiglass. only some experiments and time will tell though. it will also be heavily planted so that will help to keep humidity up.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

> i have the largest exo terra tank and plan on keeping a mourning gecko or long tailed grass lizard with my auratis


Hmm...I thought Zach talked you out of this.

I installed my nozzles inside of one of my Exo's without drilling holes.


-Beth


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Bcs TX said:


> Hmm...I thought Zach talked you out of this.
> 
> I installed my nozzles inside of one of my Exo's without drilling holes.
> 
> ...


when i got my mind set its hard to sway me especially when i have seen it done many times . dont worry tho im not the type of person to cram 8 large reptiles into a ten gallon tank. i am only going to put 2 or 3 auratus and one mourning gecko or long tailed lizard in there. i think this is plenty of room for both in a tank over 100 gallons. especially one that is so vertical. and if i see any problems i have a 38 long tank waiting on stand-by. 

how did you mount the nozzle?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I used the coral epoxy.
I have also had the glass of the top cut short installed screen on the gap and siliconed a square of thick plexiglass with a hole drilled for the bulkhead, then I ran the tubing outside the viv.


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

Plexi is more expensive than glass and warps easily. If you've invested in a Mist King you should probably also invest in a $30 5/8" glass drill bit from Home Depo. I've got quotes from glass places as high as $25 per hole lol.

Ryan


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I just use a small square piece and silicone it to the glass on the top of the viv, have not had any warping with this method.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

jibfest said:


> Plexi is more expensive than glass and warps easily. If you've invested in a Mist King you should probably also invest in a $30 5/8" glass drill bit from Home Depo. I've got quotes from glass places as high as $25 per hole lol.
> 
> Ryan


i think i may have some glass drill bits layin around but not sure what size. you would go glass rather then plexi?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I would definitely go glass. 

$30 for the glass bit at home depot is convenient but if you have a couple days to spare consider this $7 shipped bit on ebay. Its drilled 7 holes for me so far and looks the same as when it arrived. 











I replaced the lid on my exo terra's with glass and screen. The quarter inch thick glass cost $20 for 2 pieces (one for each of my exo's.) I use a piece of lexan to cover the front screen when it gets too dry. 

No one has yet mentioned that leaving the screen there blocks a considerable amount of light. Straight glass for me.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Frank H said:


> I would definitely go glass.
> 
> $30 for the glass bit at home depot is convenient but if you have a couple days to spare consider this $7 shipped bit on ebay. Its drilled 7 holes for me so far and looks the same as when it arrived.
> 
> ...



Good point. Where would be the best place to get the glass cut?


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I used google and searched "glass in chula vista" (put your location instead of chula vista of course). There were many to choose from. Turns out there is a glass shop right here by my house in a neighbors garage.


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree with Frank, and thanks for that ebay find!!


----------



## AeroWRX (Jul 9, 2011)

Home Depot and Lowes sell and cut glass panels


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

AeroWRX said:


> Home Depot and Lowes sell and cut glass panels


Not every location cuts glass. My closest hd doesnt for instance, but I believe that the lowes does.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

ya but the Home Depot sells 8th inch glass. Its for picture frames. Not very thick stuff. For an 18x18 Id go 3/16's at the thinnest. I actually went 1/4 inch. Its cheap if you find the right glass shop. Usually the smallest/ugliest stores are the best for prices. Id choose a store on 'the other side of the tracks' if you know what I mean.


----------



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

Frank H said:


> ya but the Home Depot sells 8th inch glass. Its for picture frames. Not very thick stuff. For an 18x18 Id go 3/16's at the thinnest. I actually went 1/4 inch. Its cheap if you find the right glass shop. Usually the smallest/ugliest stores are the best for prices. Id choose a store on 'the other side of the tracks' if you know what I mean.


i use the stuff thats 1/8 inch all it does is keep in humidity i dont put anything on it so it should be fine


----------

